# Holster and Carry Options



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Guys,
So I should be recieving my permit any day in the mail now. :mrgreen:
But I'm not exactly sure what or how I'm going to carry yet. I'm a decent sized guy, 6'2" 230lbs, but due to South Florida's weather I'll probably have to go IWB, although I would definitly perfer OWB. 
I own several hand guns but I'm probably going to end up carrying my service model XD9 or Sig Sp2022 .40, probably the Sig because I figure the bigger caliber the better if that situation ever came.:smt023 I do own a Taurus 24/7 in .45, but honestly I don't trust that gun and will not be carrying it. I am considering purchasing a Kahr PM45 in the future, but until the funds are there, I might as well carry what Ialready have.
So my questions are...Anybody here carry an XD9 or Sp2022? And if so, what holster do you use? And finally I've seen a few things on the web claiming a SP and XD can usually be used the same holster, anybody heard of this?
Thanks,


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I do not own either gun, currently, but I have owned both in the past and am familiar with their size. I would suggest, especially if price is a consideration, that you take a look at the Crossbred Supertuck IWB holster. It'll run you around $70, and you will have it within a few days... but it really does an awesome job of spreading out the weight and bulk of a thicker gun, such as the Sig or XD.

There are some really fine holster makers out there, but the Crossbreed is an awesome, enrty level price holster that you may find meets all your needs :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

When I had my XD40 service and XD9SC, I carried both in a Canute by UBG Holsters. I currently have a Sig P229 that lives in a Royal Guard by Galco. I recommend both without hesitation. No mater what you get, *do not* forget to get a true gun belt as well; it makes a huge difference!


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll definitly be looking at these brands. Vey interested in the CrossBreed. And I'll be looking for a good belt as well. Do you guys use a specific "gun belt" or just any thick, heavy duty belt that can be purchased at any retail store?


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

I have tried the retail store belts. Since my wife works for Kohls and I can get a deal on them. I picked out the heaviest looking leather belt. After a few months it started to sag and feel sloppy. I is not a good gun belt.

In fact, I haven't found a general purpose belt that works well as a gun belt.

On the other hand, most gun belts are pretty thick and not very "stylish" if that's what your looking for.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Galco sell belts as well as holsters. I'm wearing one right now. I've also heard nothing but good things about The Beltman and his products.


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

PilotAlso said:


> I have tried the retail store belts. Since my wife works for Kohls and I can get a deal on them. I picked out the heaviest looking leather belt. After a few months it started to sag and feel sloppy. I is not a good gun belt.
> 
> In fact, I haven't found a general purpose belt that works well as a gun belt.
> 
> On the other hand, most gun belts are pretty thick and not very "stylish" if that's what your looking for.


Not at all worried about looking "stylish", but I know what you mean. Just wondering if I would be able to go the cheap route and get a thick leather blt from a retail store. But no point in buying something that's gonna need to replaced in the near future. I'll look around and find a good gun belt. 
Thanks for the advice!


----------

